# mini lamancha



## goldielox (Sep 4, 2013)

looking to get a mini lamancha, some where near w,pa or e.ohio. if you could point me in a direction let me know


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Have you checked Craigslist for those areas?


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Aug 28, 2012)

We will have very reasonably priced Mini Manchas this winter & will ship.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

What about mini Nubians?


----------



## goldielox (Sep 4, 2013)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> We will have very reasonably priced Mini Manchas this winter & will ship.


where are you located, we just bought a full sized one and planning on breeding down. but always interested in others


----------



## lyn_rd (Dec 30, 2007)

River Bend Farms has mini manchas. We are located along the Ohio River at Ravenswood WV. 
http://wvriverbendfarms.weebly.com/ 
Check out our web site.


----------

